# another Kijiji classic: DIMEBAG DARBELL



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

They just keep on coming. And offers over $1500, spank-you-very-much!:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...L-DIMEBAG-DARBELL-MISPRINT-W0QQAdIdZ441461646

Have a rare Washburn Dimebag Darrell ML model from the early nineties. Its a black, bolt on neck, works well, plays great. As stated, it is a Washburn misprint that says "Darbell" instead of Darrell on the headstock. The *guitar is currently covered in stickers* unfortunately, but willl be carefully removed the longer I have it here. It also comes with an original hard Washburn case, that is slightly worn, but complete and functional. 

Ultimate gift for Dimebag fans of all kinds, super rare misprint from his early sponsors. Can send pics if requested. A*sking for offers over $1500*. Can throw in small amp and pics.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly out of his mind


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Clearly out of his mind


Yes, but he's throwing in free pics!!!! These may be his classic pics of granny and grampy, uncle Fred and his long lost cousin, Anna May.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A Washburn misprint, or sloppy Chinese counterfeit?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

hey herp, wanna buy a derpbag derpaderp?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The regifting season has begun....dump what the kid didn't use last year


----------

